# PAM_Succeed Unknown User



## George Sullivan (May 2, 2016)

I'm getting:

```
pam_succeed_if(sfcb:auth): error retrieving information about user 52a3414e-206e-d68b-4eb7-20e9d3b5fab
```
... in my syslog.  I think this may be related to a windows AD account, but it does not look like a user's SID which usually starts with a S-1-5-etc, etc.   Any idea what this number may be so I can track it down and fix?


----------



## George Sullivan (May 2, 2016)

Umm. Then again, it might be associated with a VMWare ESXi node.


----------



## George Sullivan (May 2, 2016)

Ok.  More digging reveals it is indeed a UUID from the ESXi node.


----------

